# 高温若寒



## yuechu

大家好！

I'm watching a TV show where someone introduces themselves as "高温若寒". Is 高温 therefore a two-character surname? (like 欧阳?)
Thanks!


----------



## s60301

It is a tricky question. in that TV show, 高溫若寒 is a girl's name. but in the real world in Chinese culture  nobody's surname is 高溫.


----------



## yuechu

謝謝，s60301!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Maybe her father's surname is 高 and her mother's is 温, so, as the result of equality of men and women, their kid's surname is 高温.
this is not a rare phenomen. two of my friends have a surname of this pattern.

My question is, how to surname their kid's kid....


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> My question is, how to surname their kid's kid....


高温 + 沙 ==> 高温沙俊


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

You are too mischievous skating


----------



## dolmens

No. The girl's surname is technically '高', with the given name being '温若寒'. 
Nowadays more and more Chinese parents name their children with three or even more characters, for the two-characters names have too many collisions.


----------



## Skatinginbc

If I see 高溫若寒 in a legal document, I would assume her maiden name is 溫, 高 is the surname of her husband, and 高溫 is the result of 冠夫姓.

If 温若寒 is a given name in which 温 is not the surname of her parent, I bet 高溫若寒 herself would have a nagging doubt in the back of her mind that she is adopted and 温 is the surname of her true biological mother.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your replies! It looks like there is more than one possibility.

"冠夫姓" Is the first character here pronounced guan1 or guan4? Does it mean "to combine surnames"?
谢谢!


----------



## Skatinginbc

冠 guan4 "add something to the front or to the top": 戴帽子, 加在前面或头上
夫姓 husband's surname
冠夫姓 add husband's surname to the front of the maiden name.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your help, as always, Skatinginbc!


----------



## YangMuye

I suspect she is a Christian like 林郑月娥 and 陈方安生.
It is common address to female members by their husband's name in church.


----------



## dolmens

冠夫姓 has a long history in China, but the Beijing authority stopped this heritage, sadly or not.


----------

